# new mods on sentra



## tristatesentra (Jul 16, 2007)

I have been work on many new mods for my sentra for the 08 season

my mods
SE-R head and taillights
Nismo CF style lip
KYB gr2 shocks
Billet Grille painted black

still need to get 
HID's
Fog lights
eibach springs
Rims and tires

here is the car with the lip



















and the SE-R taillight conversion


----------

